# Dressage/Project critique



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I think he is beautiful...dapple greys are my all time favorite! can't critique,though...i have little to none critique skill


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you  I think it's the solidness of him that I like, he's a very wb type tb. I'm not interested in the scrawny fine built tbs. I think that for what I want to do at the moment, he looks good. I do love my dressage and want to get back into being competitive again, don't have the time or money at the moment to spend on a real quality horse and the multitudes of coaching and entry fees that goes with it. I'm content to spend the next 3 years just playing around, improving my general skills and compete a bit here and there in local competitions. This guy seems to fit the bill pretty well.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

wat do you mean he's bled? like a cut or something? sorry I sound ignorant I was just wondering because most people wouldn't mention it when asking for critique


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I think he means that when he gets worked hard, his nose bleeds. We had a horse at Dixie who would bleed every time he came back from doing a show .

BUT hes absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I really really like him. And I love that last picture, what a trot!
:]


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

He isn't really as uphill built as I like, but otherwise I can see nothing with his conformation that is screaming at me. You may have some issues with power - the muscling in his hind is lacking compared to that in front.

So the horse can trot, great. You can get a good trot out of any horse with enough training. I personally like horses with a naturally less floaty stride and more hock action. He is pushing off with straight hocks. Look for a very uphill canter with good hock action and power. He should cover ground and not race around. For the walk look for something that is clearly 4 beat and doesn't lob along. It should not have too much over track. When you ride him, shorten the walk to see if he gets lateral.

I am not a huge fan of TBs myself, but he is a nice picture. Post vids!


----------



## Peetz (Mar 14, 2010)

Nose bleeds are common in race horses, not a big deal unless it happens off the track. Being worked that hard ( racing) creates small capillary bleeds in the nasal passage and at times in the lungs, they heal quickly and normally cause no lasting damage. Nothing to be concerned with. 

He is a very nicely built OTTB! Beautiful horse.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Other than he has bench knees and a splint on the left front (prpbably a result of the knees as that is what often happens) he should do basic dressage for sure.

The fault I mention may or may not be a problem but I would be probably more careful about that area.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Beau baby, a bleeder is generally a racehorse, that as has been mentioned above, gets a nosebleed with strenuous work. Obviously, racehorses are under huge amounts of pressure thus i am not worried especially since it has only happened once in his career. 

Anebel, yep he's got a nice trot, but as I said in the original post, I'll be going out there and want to see him walk and canter. It is so hard to improve walk and canter so I'll really be looking at him there. I can't ride before I buy as he has not been ridden since being ott so will need a fair bit of work before hand. Unless the owner is ok about me getting him under saddle before he sells, but again, I don't want to put the work into a horse that isn't going to work for me. 
Will get video when I go to see him. Didn't ask for it when I enquired as he's only about 30mins from me so I might as well see him in the flesh 

Spyder, I'll certainly be checking that splint out and making sure there's no soreness there, but obviously I'm not too concerned if he can't piaffe/passage etc. as I'm only looking for something to play with and dabble in some lower level stuff, maybe up to elementary if I feel like it, just to keep me sane and getting out there haha! 

Will post video after I see him, unless I hate him!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I must say, he looks like a really nice boy! I personally can't see anything wrong with his conformation. Nice and solid.

May I just ask a question...about his fore hooves? I don't know if it is normal, but I have noticed that there is a ring like groove on his hooves?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, there is a chance he may have foundered, that is something else I'll be asking the owner. I also know the trainer and have a friend who works for him, so will be giving him a buzz soon and asking about his on track history. Racing tb's can founder fairly easily when feed changes, or possibly even when he was retired last year and put in the paddock. Depending on how fast his feet grow that could very well have occurred when he retired. 
Definitely going to be something that I will be asking about, and having a closer look at when I see him.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't really have time to critique...but all I can say is ...wow!...he is beautiful!!


----------



## matzki (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi!
What a handsome guy! I love his colour and his exterior! The only negative thing that I can mention is that the hooves don't really look good. (their shape)


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

whats going on with his feet? it looks as if theres a dent going around in the center?


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

I think he looks good. His feet need to be done better but he looks pretty good. 
I am also a sucker for grays!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

went to see him in person today. He is such a sweetheart!! The first thing I asked about were his feet. The people were very genuine and told me that the farrier that did them at the track had cut them back so badly that his front's were almost entirely flat to the ground and his heels were cut back terribly. Thus he went through a lame, stressed stage where he was near crippled on his fronts. The ridge in his fronts developed as a result. And I am buying that story from them.

Anyway, so I went to see him. He was in a big paddock and walked straight up to be caught. He was in with a 3 year old filly that was going off her nut, and he just stood calmly at the gate to get his rug off. I poked, prodded and pulled every conceivable area of him, stuck fingers up his nose, in his ears, covered both his eyes, hand in his mouth, played with his willy, inside of his hind legs, round the girth etc etc. He didn't flinch! Picked up all his feet, not a problem at all. The whole while he was standing there happily half asleep while the others were racing around (this is a serious racing stud!!). He is a very good doer, he was FAT :S Living just off meadow and a few pellets to keep him happy. Will be easy to get a saddle to fit him, he's very broad and has a good wither, not those horrible sky high typical tb withers thankfully.

I got the owner to take him into the round yard to run him around for me. Will on one side of him were about 7 race horses in a paddock and the other side where his paddock mates. ALL of them were going skits! All he did was have a bit of a head shake, little hump and didn't really give two hoots. Then as soon as the owner asked him to come back in he came straight in and stood there. He's a very quiet boy!! Has superb knee action, and lovely hocks. He could certainly sit on his backside with some more strengthening work. Every time he was asked to change direction, he would roll back onto his hindquarters and push off from them. Not once did he fall on the forehand. 

Will be making an offer on him tonight. Definitely not going to go for the asking price, but I do really like him and think he will suit what I'm after.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, showed my coach photo's of him. She loves him. Will be up again tonight, going to throw a saddle and bridle on him and chuck the owner on him to see what he does. If he behaves I'll hop on and see what i think. He hasn't been ridden since he came ott so it will be a good test of temperament.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

That's great! Hoping for lots of pictures if you do get him! ;]


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Yay!
I totally like this horse. I think he is nicely put together. I am also a total sucker for the gray's..
From al that you have posted it sounds like a good thing for you and for him as well.
I cannot wait to hear how the ride will go. Some ottbs could care less even after a time period of being off. On the other hand some can be a bit "high" to say the least. That has been my experience.
Wishing you well....
keep us posted!
HP


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok so brought my coach up for a looksies last night and a ride. This horse has barely been touch since he came in from the track last October. 
Put him in the roundyard, 7 horses in the paddock on one side, and his girlfriend in the other side neighing at him. He stood there half asleep. Threw the saddle on, he didn't flinch. He's SO wide you could drive a truck through his front legs, and hence the girth I brought was a bit too short to get onto the first buckle, so the poor boy was getting jabbed in the ribs to make him suck it in and he wasn't fussed.

Shoved different bits in his mouth, chucked a bridle on. No fuss at all.
Girl got on (without a helmet :/) and his beck went up and he wouldn't go forward (understandable, he has no concept of leg aids) so she hopped off and we lunged him for a couple of rounds each way. Back on and got my coach to flick the whip at him to get him moving. After that he didn't care and went walk and trot merrily around the arena. He travels undersaddle how he looks in the original set of photos, the one of him trotting uphill with his neck stretched out. 

I jumped on, and due to my puny short legs and total lack of flexibility at the moment I needed a eg up. Kicked the poor bloke in the bum on the way up and he didn't move a muscle. 

Walked and trotted him around, moved the bit across his mouth to see what his mouth is like. It is the quietest mouth i have seen an ottb have in a very long time! Very steady head and neck, he was just the most comfortable ride. Not once did he fall on the forehand, on the forehand apparently does not exist on this horse.
Thought I'd see if he's flop onto his shoulder if I tried spinning him a few times. Nope, pulling him around with one rein and my hip, and he stayed upright throughout. Then put him under some pressure and got up him a bit, kicked him and pulled his mouth lightly, and he couldn't care less.

Rode him out of the roundyard, up and down the drive, past the paddocks full of galloping bucking 3 year olds. His girlfriend started calling out and so turned him towards and away from her and there was no difference in him.

I was very impressed!! Will definitely be putting an offer in on this horse. He is exactly what I want. There's no dirt in him whatsoever, no buck or anything. He's just all round lovely and I haven't ridden a 'lovely' horse since before I can remember!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

There's actually a whole lot to like about this horse as a 'riding' horse. He's not nearly as racy as North American TB's. His biggest fault for 'riding' is that he's straightish behind, but it just isn't going to pose the problem it usually does on a TB because everything else about him is so much better than you normally see.

The feet, front and back (even more so the back feet) need to be fixed and balanced.

He's got good hip length, a lot of strength to the loin, a really nice front end, medium back length, medium neck set...

I believe this one could easily go medium dressage with good, correct training and riding. He should also be a decent jumper if he's mentally inclined to do so.

A diamond in the TB rough, imo, particularly if he has the temperament you describe. Make your offer with confidence, I say.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks mercedes, glad you like him because I just brought him! They accepted my offer and I'm picking him up next week. I am really sold on his temperament!

His feet I'll get my farrier onto straight away, he was cut very badly by his previous farrier and thus has very flat soles and next to no heel. My poor farrier will have his work cut out for him!

But he's the first horse I've looked at in a while that I've felt 100% confident in purchasing him. He's such a willing tempered horse, and even though he is 8 and has done nothing, I don't think he will be a problem to train. On the forehand does not exist on him, and within 2 kicks in the guts he worked out that leg means go, rein means stop. Very much looking forward to seeing how he muscles up and works in time. Will keep you posted


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Please post photos of his progess! Be very interested to see what he looks like after a couple of months under saddle.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I think he's lovely, and I think he'll work out wonderfully for you


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

He sounds wonderful from what you have posted! I'm glad that you have bagged him. He surely sounds like a keeper! :grin:

That's interesting about his feet, and I'm glad that the owners told you the truth. I don't think you will run into any problems with him.

And please please please keep us posted on his progress! I'd love to see how he goes. And pics! Lots of pics! :wink:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep I will be inundating you with photo's of his progress! Still shaking with excitement haha! I have been looking for 16 months, came to the point where I had given up and said I'd only look if a horse fell into my lap, well this guy dived headfirst in. Wasn't even really what i was looking for being an older ottb but i just couldnt pass him up. Hence why I paid too much for him for what he's done compared to others, yes tb's are a dime a dozen, but I am yet to meet one that I like this much that is built like him! 

Bringing him home on monday morning. All my gear fits him except rugs so very glad of that! My little welsh pony has an old wintec GP with an extra wide gullet and it fits him perfectly :S He's a bit of a tank!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

His sire, Kenvain. Can see where he got his build from!

Untitled Document


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on a wonderful find. My kinda TB, looks like a tank! Can't wait to see your updates


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Congrats on buying him! Can't wait to see all the photos and enjoy your progress/bonding stage with this guy.
_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Brought him home this morning, he was great! Has settled in so quickly, didn't care about the alpacas, made friends with my welshie and is just so calm!


----------

